# Guess how old this mule is! (Bet ya can't!)



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

How old do you all think this mule is? I will tell the answer after a while but I just really want to see what y'alls guesses are. lol He belongs to the BO.









This is Homer's "winter coat!" He needs extra protection now that he is too skinny to keep himself warm enough. He wouldn't be alive right now in anyone else's hands, the BO puts a lot of effort into keeping the little guy alive and well. She just loves him too much.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm going to guess about 37, 38 ?


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, now that I look again.....maybe 40, 41 ?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree with sinsin's last post


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

43! And that's my final answer 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

50 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to guess 53 - he looks like he could be the Homer that wrote the Iliad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

He looks around 40 years old , He is cute though


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Subbing. 42?


----------



## katdressagegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

Somewhere around 45?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Definitely an oldster, and since mules and donkeys live longer than horses, I have to say somewhere in his 40s. Definitely geezin'!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Older than me (I am 36).


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Old...


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

subbing


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

He's cute. I bet he has some great stories about what it was like on the arc with Noah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

54
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Old...!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

He's freaking adorable

55
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm guessing 36


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I just wanna know how old he is........


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll guess 47!! Hope I don't hurt his feelings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I say 37 now I have to go look at the real age. lol.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

* Homer is 52!*

Good guessing, people! Some of you were pretty close! He will be 53 on New Years Day. It's hard to believe he's still around... Until last year he actually gave a few short lessons to little bitty kids. And now he still follows other horses around or gets in the way in lessons! He's _quite_ talented at getting in the way. lol

I guess we can attribute his longetivity to TLC and Equine Senior feed! Well, maybe some genetics too...


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

that is so awesome


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh so close! I said 54.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

How is he known to be 52? Is his owner younger and had him his whole life? 

Not accusing, even though it sounds that way, just asking.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

He could have been passed down LOL.. like an hierloom haha


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

AlexS -- My BO is ten years older than Homer, and she got him from an Amish man that everyone knows. The vets all know Homer, and his records go all the way back to... 52 years!!

Barrelbeginner -- yeah, he could be an heirloom! Ha ha ha funny :-D


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

It sounds like he has had a good long life.


----------



## NotMuch (Aug 17, 2012)

25, 28? Somewhere close to that?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

how cute. My guess was going to be Antique.


----------

